# Vincent McEnearny.



## Philthechill (May 8, 2007)

I've had message on the Cunard Forum asking if anyone new Vince as I am trying to get some anecdotes about him that I can pass on to his nephew who lives here in Stamford Bridge. I met Vince when I was 3/E on Atlantic Causeway and he was an AB. I'm fairly certain that Vince was Cunard, but I may well be wrong, which is why I'm putting this appeal on here. Hopefully someone may remember him. Thanks. Phil Roe(Hippy)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Phil,

*Vincent McInerney*

Can't help with the anecdotes but I was in contact with him last September by email. If you need his contact address PM me.

Regards


----------

